

Show HN: An app that models a self-driving car intersection - Kamogo
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/self-driving-car-simulator/id956632055?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

======
Kamogo
Gifs: [http://imgur.com/a/h1RZT](http://imgur.com/a/h1RZT) Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nealagarwa...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nealagarwal.automaticintersection.android)

I'd be happy to answer any questions.

